# Plant ID.



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

hi guys, need help in ID-ing 2 stem plants..

1) im guessing this is the emmersed form of rotala 'green' the new shoots are thinner and more fragile..









2)no idea what this is..









Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st probably _Rotala sp._ 'green', yes.

2nd is probably_ Ludwigia arcuat_a, but it's hard to totally differentiate it from _L. brevipes_ based on the photo.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

yea it looks more like L. brevipes to me.. Thanks!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

EvolutionZ said:


> yea it looks more like L. brevipes to me.. Thanks!!


I think it's probably arcuata, but not just not up to the light, etc. A closeup would help. _L. brevipes_ is a bit stockier and noticeably green on the part of the leaf closest to the stem. What you have looks a bit more delicate. I'm not totally sure, just really leaning that way.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

oh.. Thanks for your ID, they are quite newly planted so i shall wait for them to grow new leaves first..


----------

